# Protein Query



## Mel2304 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey everyone!
I will be hopefully starting my 2nd cycle in january but i am starting to think about the dietry changes i need to make again! i have been using whey protein the last coupld of months after exercise (getting back in shape after my mc) and wondered is ok to take in the build up to ivf in improve egg quality? i remember the last cycle, protein being mentioned as being important. im probably going to start the pregnacare again at the end of this month as well. xx


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,

In my last cycle durin stims I had a maximuscle high protein shake everyday usin milk from my 1 ltr daily allowance which the clinic I'm with suggest you do as well as drinking 2 litres of water. I also upped my protein in my diet too. I did have the best response getting 6 blasts which I think along with other changes helped. 

In the build up I followed low gi high protein diet. 

Xx


----------



## Mel2304 (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks sweet pea for the reply!  i think i was using maximuscle before it ran out, weve ended up with a different type as there was none at the gym! ive started to up my water this week, ill incorporate milk from next week i think!! althoough we are off on holiday on the 15th so i may as well wait til we come back and start proper!! xx


----------



## benborg23 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd stick with the protein shakes. They're usually loaded with all the right stuff. Just check that the one you're using is completely healthy. Try googling a few facts about it. Check out the individual ingredients as well. Just try and make sure that you're taking the one with the optimal protein levels for you - and the fewest artificial additives.


----------

